# risperidone



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi!

First of all sorry for my english, I don't remember exactly when was the last time I posted on here, I remember I posted something about risperidone and how it has helped me with leaky gas. I would like to make an update about my condition, I took 4 mg of risperidone for 6 months then I took only 3mg, then 2 then for about two months nothing without any symptoms, but unfortunately they came back not as strong as they were but they're definitely back so I'm starting again with 4 mg, I haven't seen a lot of improvement like I saw the first time, but the doctor told me to wait for a month to see the effects, so we'll see. Also I would like to add that if any of you intend to take risperidone you should go to a psychiatrist first so he'll tell you about the doses and the risks of taking risperidone.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

May i know your exact symptoms? Can you feel gas passing out from anus? Do you have incomplete evacuation feeling?


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi!

My symptoms were: passing gas frequently from anus every couple of minutes, wet sensation in the anus area, incomplete evacuation, sometimes when I was able to smell myself I detected a sewer like smell or sometimes like garbage. I tried the low FODMAP diet, spent a lot of money on probiotics, psyllium and other remedies, none of them worked.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

If my doctor prescribes risperidone, do you recommend taking it? what are the side effects? How did you feel when on it? Will we be able to do tasks while on it like driving, speaking in a meeting?


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

If you haven't found a diet, probiotics or another remedy I suggest you to take it, one of its side effects is weight gain, when I started to take it, it made me feel like a zombie, I was lacking motivation for doing a lot of things, it makes you sleepy, it makes you have vivid dreams. In terms of driving here http://www.drugs.com/risperdal.html you can find about that.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

hi irionlionzon,

Its been a week since you have been on the full dose, any improvement? is the LG gone, or do you feel its reducing slowly?

thanks in advance


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi nono,

The LG is still here, it has reduced but very little, I think I developed tolerance to the medication. because last year when I started taking it, it completely knocked me out and right now I feel as if I am not taking anything even though I'm taking a high dose, I'll keep waiting to see if it is working. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi!

I was reading old posts and I found a post by anmegrl about a medication called Atarax, she wrote that this medication cut down the LG by half, and while reading about it on wikipedia I found that Atarax " is classified as an antihistamine, antipsychotic, anxiolytic" , the thing that attracted my attention is that risperidone is also classified as a " a potent antipsychotic drug". I wonder if there is a connection.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi

Ironlionzion any updates?


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi nono

There has been no reduction on the amount of LG. This week I have an appoinment with the psychiatrist, and he probably will increase the dose or change the medication.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

thats realy sad, you should have never tappered off ... what ever, here has been a member who is still LG free after 6 months of taking nardil...

maybe you should try that...

At the moment im on Vallium and a ssri called seroxat... which is helping me a little, but when my doctor comes back from vaccations I' ll try to get nardil prescribed frrom him.. Best of luck

PS-: I also think that the main cause of my LG is stress/ depression and anxiety. however I have been diagnosesd with gastritis



ironlionzion said:


> Hi nono
> 
> There has been no reduction on the amount of LG. This week I have an appoinment with the psychiatrist, and he probably will increase the dose or change the medication.


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm going to ask the doctor about nardil even though I kind of like risperidone but we'll see. Good luck.


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

Just wanting to let you know that risperidone has stopped working, it is not a cure as I said, I'm kind of lost again.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

It is just a random medicine that work on the organism. dont be disappointed. you was really brave. My doctor gave me this. (I hate her, but my previous doctor who gave me Esseil - worked in a year - force me to see her, thus I did). The medicine drove me crazy, foggy brain. I slept 3 days.. I dont know how could you stand it for a year. The good point is after this medicine, I backed to sugar and quickly discover that I am not only have LG, I have LG and FBO.


----------

